# Moving from Montreal to Cincinnati



## Kalergie (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I am planning on moving from Montreal, QC to Cincinnati, OH and I was asked by my new employer to inquire for moving quotes. It appears to me that there is an abundance of small companies but I'd prefer to go with established world wide acting ones. Can anyone list some large companies that do moving between the two cities? I will need the full package such as packing, trucking and storing in Cincinnati.

Thanks a tone for your help and have a nice day.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Kalergie said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am planning on moving from Montreal, QC to Cincinnati, OH and I was asked by my new employer to inquire for moving quotes. It appears to me that there is an abundance of small companies but I'd prefer to go with established world wide acting ones. Can anyone list some large companies that do moving between the two cities? I will need the full package such as packing, trucking and storing in Cincinnati.
> 
> Thanks a tone for your help and have a nice day.


There is this thing called the yellow pages.


----------

